# Koni coils..bag over coils?



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

Got Koni coils, want to do air. Bag over coils a option? Whats the best place to obtain them? Looked at a bunch of build threads, but none of them will open up on the site.

Any help on a budget would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

your best bet would be to sell them and and get some airlift's masontech or bagyards. Airlifts are a bit cheaper and people seem to like them so id go for them. I had koni coils, sold them for 750, which bought me some of my management.


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

tomespo said:


> your best bet would be to sell them and and get some airlift's masontech or bagyards. Airlifts are a bit cheaper and people seem to like them so id go for them. I had koni coils, sold them for 750, which bought me some of my management.


Cool, thanks man. That was my original plan. So basically will have to buy bags for the front and rears? Then all the management? What did you use in the rear shock wise?


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

tomespo said:


> your best bet would be to sell them and and get some airlift's masontech or bagyards. Airlifts are a bit cheaper and people seem to like them so id go for them. I had koni coils, sold them for 750, which bought me some of my management.



I just did the same thing, had konis but got the airlifts instead.


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

VdubXXIV said:


> I just did the same thing, had konis but got the airlifts instead.


What setup from Airlift did you go with. My year GTI is not listed on ther site. Was it a complete kit?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea you need bags for front and rear. Im pretty sure this is for a mk4 from your sig. 
I would recomment airlift fronts, air lift rears. with bilstein rear sport struts. For management, thats all up to you and youll have to read into it a bit and see what you like/want.


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

tomespo said:


> Yea you need bags for front and rear. Im pretty sure this is for a mk4 from your sig.
> I would recomment airlift fronts, air lift rears. with bilstein rear sport struts. For management, thats all up to you and youll have to read into it a bit and see what you like/want.


Yep, a 2000 Gti, thanks for the info man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

tropo18t said:


> What setup from Airlift did you go with. My year GTI is not listed on ther site. Was it a complete kit?


I didnt go through airlift directly but yeah they make it. It was not a complete kit but I went with digital management so everything kinda came in a package.


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

VdubXXIV said:


> I didnt go through airlift directly but yeah they make it. It was not a complete kit but I went with digital management so everything kinda came in a package.


Cool, guess its time to start piecing this together. Just want to make sure I go with the correct airlift components. Did you go through another site?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like you need some of these:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

tropo18t said:


> Cool, guess its time to start piecing this together. Just want to make sure I go with the correct airlift components. Did you go through another site?


I went through someone local to me that gets the stuff.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like you need some of these:


Nice, I am in the same boat. Koni's... and want to go air but I am thinking I don't want to do a bag over coil / strut for the rear.

What are the options as far as a complete package for the rear?


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> Nice, I am in the same boat. Koni's... and want to go air but I am thinking I don't want to do a bag over coil / strut for the rear.
> 
> What are the options as far as a complete package for the rear?


i may be mistaken but the MKIV does not have a strut in the back, its just a spring which would be replaced with the bag...


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

They are together, spring over the strut. My question is, what is out there to choose from as far as a complete ready to drop in set up for the rear. So you don't have try matching struts up to a rear bag. Am I missing something here? I installed my Koni's and they are a one piece deal. Not a seperate strut and spring.

Sad thing is, so many people here could reply but they don't.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

mihneagabriel said:


> i may be mistaken but the MKIV does not have a strut in the back, its just a spring which would be replaced with the bag...





dOWa242 said:


> They are together, spring over the strut. My question is, what is out there to choose from as far as a complete ready to drop in set up for the rear. So you don't have try matching struts up to a rear bag. Am I missing something here? I installed my Koni's and they are a one piece deal. Not a seperate strut and spring.
> 
> Sad thing is, so many people here could reply but they don't.


dOWa242, mihneagabriel is right. the rear on a mk4 is a separate shock and spring. so you could use your existing shocks and buy bags (and make or buy brackets) to go with them.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

You Koni guys remind me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQkCe2--ym0


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

There is no bag/shock pair, Its just whatever you want to run back there. Example, Airlift back bag with your shock that came with your coilovers.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Doesn't Bagyard / ORT or Mason Tech sell a complete rear set up all ready to go in? I thought they did.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> Doesn't Bagyard / ORT or Mason Tech sell a complete rear set up all ready to go in? I thought they did.



Not to my knowledge, I think they sell complete sets that include front bag struts and rear bags but no shock.


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

iamraymond said:


> You Koni guys remind me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQkCe2--ym0


Hilarious!!! My coils go pretty low, just want a better ride quality. Will @ Bagriders..awesome!


----------

